# First home built smoker



## smokingeagle (Jul 11, 2010)

This is a few pictures from my first home built smoker. I have a total of 200 bucks invested into it.


----------



## lightfoot (Jul 12, 2010)

Darn nice lookin rig pal.  I'd say your'e waaaay ahead if you've only got 300 bucks in it.  Try finding one built like that-- for that price.  Nice work.


----------



## chefrob (Jul 12, 2010)

nice job.......small enough to take anywhere, yet big enough for a nice party!


----------



## silverwolf636 (Jul 12, 2010)

Great build.  I just mentioned today to my wife and parents today that if we have to relocate I would put 12 inch tires and a hitch on my smoker and pull it. They all laughed at me like I was crazy. I had to show these pics to my wife. She's not laughing anymore.

--ray--

(0|||||0)


----------



## smokingeagle (Jul 12, 2010)

That comes from making a living as a tow truck driver. All wheel parts and hitch came from used stuff in the tow yard including the fire box that was a tool box off one of our trucks, thats a 80 gallon air compresssor tank.


----------



## lightfoot (Jul 12, 2010)

Looks kinda like mine, parts from two air compressors, junkyards, fields, and inlaws.  but it does make for some good grub


----------



## mballi3011 (Jul 12, 2010)

Nolw thats a SWEET looking smoker you have there Eagle.


----------



## tom37 (Jul 12, 2010)

Great looking rig!

I just scrolled up and noticed your rig has got ba!!s. Big chrome ones even!!!!


----------



## matts (Jul 12, 2010)

Nice one, that about the size my next build is going to be.  

Tom, I had to go back and look for the ba!!s


----------



## fourashleys (Jul 13, 2010)

Great looking rig!! Looks like an OUTSTANDING setup. Love the investment too. Hats off my friend.


----------



## smokingeagle (Jul 14, 2010)

They put them on there when i won a 6 person competion.


----------

